

Backbone.js 1.2.0 - user1241320
http://backbonejs.org/#changelog

======
untog
Nothing too crazy, looking at the changelog. Which is one of the things that
makes Backbone great - the functionality is rock solid at this point.

~~~
acemarke
Adding the Collection "update" event is nice. One less thing I have to use a
plugin for. The "_isModel()" function is also useful, as I currently use
Ampersand.State in some places where I need more advanced model behavior
(nested fields, child collections, etc).

So yeah, some very reasonable improvements in this release.

